# Storage Shed for Shelter



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Has anyone used a storage shed like this for a goat shelter?








http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1
Our current set-up is working for now, but when we move and get more goats, we'll need another option for shelter. We can't spend much and, since we're still renting, something that isn't permanent would be best. The price is right on this, and we could leave it open to our 10x10 kennel most nights, but I worry about the lack of ventilation in general. Is there a good way to add ventilation to a structure like this?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't see why you couldn't. All mine are wooden and terrible but get the job done


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I looked into using that exact shelter when I moved. My concerns were warmth because its not very thick metal and that it didn't come with a base. The place I needed to put mine was not going to support it well enough and its already down to single digits at night. But you could certainly make it work!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No!! I have that same exact one and it dents so very easy. I had to put panels all around it because the cows have almost killed it. I use mine for grain and even if I bump it with a bag it dents. Not to mention the doors suck. The only way I would recommend it for a shelter is if you could come in a few inches and build a wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wow, that's good to know about how easily it dents! Maybe we can find one for a little more that's better quality. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

It *might* work, sort of, if you can spend the money to line it with OSB, but seriously ...
I had a very similar building here and it was horrible. (Its remains are in a pile, waiting to be sold for scrap.) It dented at the slightest touch, the sliding doors were always jammed into place by shavings or grass, etc, and - worst of all - it dripped all the time! The condensation inside was so bad that it seemed like it rained more inside than it did outside. It was useless for storing anything that wasn't waterproof.
I think you could put together a simple shed with OSB siding and a mono-pitch roof for about the same amount of money and it should be fairly easy to knock it apart and take it with you when you move.
I think you will regret the purchase if you buy that metal building.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I also had that one with 4 wethers in it. Even though the door was open all the time, they ripped right through the back of it leaving very sharp metal sticking out everywhere.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Well, back to the drawing board. I know my husband was hoping we could do as little construction as possible, but I guess some particle board and 2x4s are likely in our future. Thank you for all of the input!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are just way to expensive for what you get  the osb boards are not a bad idea. I bought one of those shelter logic sheds, it's basically a tarp garage that's fully inclosed. I went around the inside and put osb boards up. What I did was put t post in then on the ends of the osb board I put 2X2s and drilled holes in them so I could tie to the t post. Works pretty good. So although you would have to put some construction I to it not much but that she's there isn't even tall enough to have t posts so I'm still not recommending that but was trying to give you ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What if you built 2 of 3 roof things based on a truck canopy and small enough to move with out too much trouble, say 4 foot x 6 foot. Then you could build 4 short wall panels for it to set on. Make it so it all goes together with lag bolts. Then if you need to move you can take them apart and take them with you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you could find free pallets to make a low inner wall. ..to both protect the walls from dents and supprt the shed..maybe that will work..some times a good deal is not such a good deal..but its worth investigating


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

happybleats said:


> if you could find free pallets to make a low inner wall. ..to both protect the walls from dents and supprt the shed..maybe that will work..some times a good deal is not such a good deal..but its worth investigating


But I think there would have to be something around it as well. I am so not joking on how thin that metal is. If the goats even jump up to put their hoofs on it it's gonna dent.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm with HapppyBleats on the pallets. You can build amazing things with them! My son is building me a 12'x8' shed to quarantine a new goat. Amazing how fast it's coming together. Start to finish today, and the thing is fully framed, ready for roof/siding. The pallets were free, as was some scrap lumber, so all we're out is less than $20 worth of deck screws. If you wanted to make it so you can tear it down when you move, use bolts instead of screws. My feed store gives me all the pallets I can carry. You might also check tractor sales for (possibly larger) pallets. There are a bunch of videos on YouTube re: pallet construction, or email me and I'll share some of the tips we've learned. (My son is also working on a 16x20 storage shed/shop -- yup, pallets!)


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for all of the ideas! We actually have a canopy downstairs. If the move goes through soon (and hopefully it will, though the owner might have to evict the tenants, which will take much longer), we might take that with us and use that as a roof for whatever we come up with.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> But I think there would have to be something around it as well.


Yikes so super thin...mightbe better to just build a building as mentioned..something you can take apart and move when needed

My hubby brings home pallets and crates from work...we have a pile at back that is less then sightly lol..but we build a lot with them...currently my kids are using pallets to make a low wall on the inside and our side of a canopy frame...we ordered a new tarp for it but once its done it will house nine donkeys...

we have made a horse shelter, a small chicken coop...a hunting blind..closed inour barn and the sheeps shelter for basically nothing...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's what's left of mine :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yep mine would be the same if I didn't build a fence all around it. Even then I give it a few years and just I will have it broke.
Is California the only state that you have to pay for pallets?? I can but some for $10 each $5 if they need to move them and feed store, Home Depot Ect. Charge $20 deposit. The only place that doesn't is tractor supply but I can only feed so much grain lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas you can pick them up all day long...Try Craigs list.might find a source there....also be sure they didnt carry chemicals...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ariella was it tenn you are in? What's your budget for a shelter, I could draw up a plan for a cheap wood shelter that will go together easy....


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I have the same exact shed. If the goats don't have access to the outside of the shed then you could put like plywood on the inside to prevent them from denting it. But it doesn't dent EXTREMELY easy. And the doors. Oh my gosh the doors... The are poorly planned. They get stuck wayyyy to easily. We ended up ripping the doors off and putting swinging wood doors on there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's what we are doing...we got our new tarp cover in today ( had to order a replacement)..so a few more pallets and we can slip that baby on....BTW my 17 daughter and 15 year old son are building this :thumbup: (that is timothy, one of my great dane pups ) 

Hope this idea helps ...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Ariella was it tenn you are in? What's your budget for a shelter, I could draw up a plan for a cheap wood shelter that will go together easy....


I'm in Western North Carolina, so close to TN. I think we're trying to keep it under $500 if possible since we don't own the property. I'd love some help with a plan!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That looks good, Cathy! Plus, it looks easy, which is also a plus


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it isnt hard at all...we will use plumbers strips ( metal kind of tape with holes lol) to attach to the legs of the canopy for extra support...and the cover I bought came but its only the sides!! UGH i didnt read that very well so now we have to buy the top lol..oh well live and learn to read LOL...


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been using one of these sheds for about a year. It was given to me for free; there's no way I would pay for one, they aren't well made. I agree with everyone else about the doors, we too ripped the remains off after less than a week. It has, however, held up. We have 3 Nigerian Dwarfs and they haven't beaten it up horribly, but I'm sure larger goats could knock it down by leaning on it hard. We set it on top of railroad ties and bolted it down so it doesn't blow away in the wind. It is very lightweight. I sling an old firehose around the railroad ties it's bolted to and can drag it around their pen myself and I'm 140lbs. We live in Southern California and only get rain maybe four days a year but we did fill in all the cracks with spray-on insulation and there are no leaks (tested with a hose on the roof, haha) and a fan pointed towards the door hole keeps it from becoming an oven in summer. This is not their only shelter and it isn't their favorite, but it does its job. I'd say if you have a few small gentle goats, good weather, AND can get one for free, go for it. If not, you're better off buying or building something more substantial.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

alyssa said:


> I have been using one of these sheds for about a year. It was given to me for free; there's no way I would pay for one, they aren't well made. I agree with everyone else about the doors, we too ripped the remains off after less than a week. It has, however, held up. We have 3 Nigerian Dwarfs and they haven't beaten it up horribly, but I'm sure larger goats could knock it down by leaning on it hard. We set it on top of railroad ties and bolted it down so it doesn't blow away in the wind. It is very lightweight. I sling an old firehose around the railroad ties it's bolted to and can drag it around their pen myself and I'm 140lbs. We live in Southern California and only get rain maybe four days a year but we did fill in all the cracks with spray-on insulation and there are no leaks (tested with a hose on the roof, haha) and a fan pointed towards the door hole keeps it from becoming an oven in summer. This is not their only shelter and it isn't their favorite, but it does its job. I'd say if you have a few small gentle goats, good weather, AND can get one for free, go for it. If not, you're better off buying or building something more substantial.


We put it on railroad ties to  we have had it for 4 years. First it had chickens in it then two pot bellied pigs and now the goats. It's just really dented. I took one wall down Cuz they pushed the bottom out and could ascape. And I put fencing there.. So it's very ventilated now lol


----------

